# Pet Anxiety I think....?



## Sebastian1444 (Jul 19, 2013)

My cat i think has seperation anxiety. Shes with me for most of the day and she sleeps with me, but recently she's been more affectionate and follows me and when I leave her she makes choking noises that scare me so I come to her and then she stops with the noises. Her name is Mookie... I cal her Moo though. She's just been weird recently.


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

You could try a Comfort Zone diffuser. Those are very popular among people that have animals with behavior problems or separation anxiety. Another thing you could try is a thunder shirt. But, the Comfort Zone likely would work better.


----------



## Beezu (Mar 9, 2013)

comfort zone is awesome. i dunno if a cat would wear a thundershirt. comfort zone also makes a pheromone collar


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

We tried a thundershirt on our neurotic cat and he hated it. I don't think cats feel the same way about it that most dogs do, and it seems to really mess with their balance. 

What kind of choking noise is it? Like coughing? Does she only do it when you are away from her or does she do it at other times as well. 

Honestly, unless she starts peeing inappropriately or her behaviour radically changes I wouldn't be too concerned. Probably when you go she just curls up somewhere and goes to sleep. I know all our four cats do. 

However, one of those pheromone diffusers may not be a bad idea. I never really noticed a difference in the behaviour of our cat with one (he actually sprayed on the diffuser) but it's worth a try.


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

Have you tried ignoring him when he does that (assuming he's not actually choking of course!). Maybe he did that once, noticed that he got attention for doing it, and now he's doing it for attention. Pets train us! I'd try the diffuser also, won't hurt. Thunder shirt... Meh... Haven't heard of them working, but I think the cat has to get used to it, and it may work for some. They seem like they'd be hot to me.


----------



## Sebastian1444 (Jul 19, 2013)

I ignore her now when she does it... but she doesn't get the point.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

+1 Percyfyshshelley. If you go to her even once you have to start all over. What you see as comfort, she sees as reward.

When you leave and return you should always be matter-of-fact. Do not make a big deal out of either. Do not say "Bye" or "I'm home." Just leave. When you get home don't pay any attention to her for at least five minutes.

If you make a big deal out of something, then it becomes a big deal to our pets. And "Big Deal" in pet language is "Stress."


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Is your cat fixed? Females can become really affectionate eventually in inappropriate ways if you don't fix them. It should be done regardless. Changes in behavior and choking warrant a vet visit. Perhaps she has asthma or he swallowed something that is caught in her throat.


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

Sebastian, sorry "she," not he. Sometimes it takes a loooong time to unlearn a behavior. The best way to teach a new behavior, good or bad, is intermittent rewarding. That is, rewarding a behavior only sometimes. Think gambling. You don't win every time, but that makes it even more compelling/addictive. So like Russel said, if you "reward" this behavior even once, or do something that in your kitty's mind seems like a reward, you will not only have to start over again but you're probably gone a few steps backwards. Frustrating, isn't it.


----------

